# Lighting up my 72 gallon Bow Front



## talontid28 (Jul 1, 2010)

I am currently running a 40 watt 48" , and 2 15w 18" bulbs. I want to upgrade and saw this on ebay. Do you think this would do it?

http://cgi.ebay.com/48-T5-Light-Aqu...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a01b1cc9


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

That fixture uses a single flat reflector for all 4 bulbs, so it will not produce the same amount of light as typical T5HO lights. However, if it did produce the same amount of light you would have way more light than you could use on that tank. Only 2 T5HO bulbs, with typical single bulb reflectors, would give you high light intensity. This one might give no more light than that.


----------



## talontid28 (Jul 1, 2010)

what would be the light setup i need for low tec? like what wattage for no co2.


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

Look's like a de-branded Oddesea fixture. 

I own what looks like the same light, and Like Hoppy mentioned, it has a one piece reflector that works so-so. Overall it's not horrible, but mind you I didn't pay anything for mine...lol

If it is the same as the Oddesea I own, I will tell you that a typical off-the-shelf T5HO bulb won't work in it. 
Mine had some bulbs with odd spaced pins with connectors that resembled a molex connection in a PC. I ended up hacking off the molex-like connectors and wiring up some cheap endcaps to use standard bulbs.

For the asking price I'd honestly keep shopping around if I were you, or consider investing that much into a DIY project.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

talontid28 said:


> what would be the light setup i need for low tec? like what wattage for no co2.


You could use a pair of 55 watt AH Supply light kits, arranged end to end, and get low light. Or a pair of T5NO bulbs might give you low enough, low medium, light to do without CO2.


----------



## talontid28 (Jul 1, 2010)

How bout this












http://cgi.ebay.com/48-Nova-Extreme-4x54-watt-T5-HO-10K-460nm-Model-1122B-/280530803335?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4150f05a87


----------



## Vancat2 (Jun 23, 2010)

72 bows are tough to light (and scape). i fought with one for years.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

I would go with a 4x55 cf fixture with two switches. This way you can use two bulbs for lower light and if you ever want to go with higher light you just switch on the other two bulbs. I've used that fixture for years on my 72g.


----------

